# Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit (Sep 14, 2013)

*Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*

My STBEW was diagnose with "Daddy issue" as it commonly known, which basically fits within our history of what happen....I'm not here to disrespected her at all, I'm just looking for information to understand, learn, does and don'ts and see how this can affect my kids....

Any information will be greatly appreciated!

PS: currently she maintains a relationship with at least 3 guys that I know of, not sure if she had or has sex with any of them but is a constant need of attention.......


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*

What is this "daddy issue" you speak of?

Sounds like this is an issue of you not being comfortable with her close male friendships and needing attention from males.

What "fits with your history of what happened." You need to provide more details.

Please expand.


----------



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*



Jellybeans said:


> What is this "daddy issue" you speak of?
> 
> Sounds like this is an issue of you not being comfortable with her close male friendships and needing attention from males.
> 
> ...


Jeallybean before you decide to point the finger you need to read my other post located in Men's club, second, I do have issues  and it has to do with something else as I explain in my other post,


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*

I don't know how daddy issues apply to your stbew specifically but I can tell you how my daddy issues manifested themselves throughout my life up to this point.

The only thing I know of to avoid having a little girl with daddy issues is to be there for her. Compliment her,give her love and affection and teach her how to treat men in general. Set good boundaries for her as well.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*



lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit said:


> Jeallybean before you decide to point the finger you need to read my other post located in Men's club, second, I do have issues  and it has to do with something else as I explain in my other post,


Where in the world are you getting that I decided "to point the finger" at you? I asked you questions and asked you to elaborate.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*

If you're getting divorced, it's no longer your issue to deal with. If you're just asking about your kids' well-being because of it, all you can do is learn all you can about healthy parenting and exhibit it whenever they are with you, to minimize the damage she causes.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*



lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit said:


> Jeallybean before you decide to point the finger you need to read my other post located in Men's club, second, I do have issues  and it has to do with something else as I explain in my other post,


lovelife, we don't all have time to look up a poster's other threads so we can 'know all' before replying to them. If there's relevant data we should know, please include it here. Thanks!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*

Sounds like a mommy issue thing. You know where everyone has to do the work for him....


----------



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*



ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't know how daddy issues apply to your stbew specifically but I can tell you how my daddy issues manifested themselves throughout my life up to this point.
> 
> The only thing I know of to avoid having a little girl with daddy issues is to be there for her. Compliment her,give her love and affection and teach her how to treat men in general. Set good boundaries for her as well.


Thank you for your reply scarlet, if I may, how did they manifest in you? 

Regarding my girl, yes, that is what the therapist said, provide love and affect, teach bounderies and as she gets older to teach her how man should respect her, starting by respecting her self first


----------



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*



Anon Pink said:


> Sounds like a mommy issue thing. You know where everyone has to do the work for him....


Anon not sure what you are referring to, can you elaborate?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*

First of all, there is no such diagnosis of "daddy issues." Usually someone accused of having daddy issues is someone who needs extra proof of love and commitment, more so than the average person. They also tend to fear abandonment and as a result, might come off as being clingy and needy. Interestingly enough, it is women accused of Daddy issues but men can behave in the same way. Men can be needy, clingy, need extra proof of love and also fear abandonment. But men don't have daddy issues they have mommy issues.

There really is no way to predict how her "daddy issues" might effect the kind because you haven't been very specific about what kinds of behaviors she exhibits that lead you to suspect this.

Posters replying to you have asked for more specific info but instead of providing it, you have asked them to go search another section for a thread, I assume, started by you and then read that thread to come back here to answer your question.

Well I checked your other thread, over 200 posts. That's an absurd request to make. You want help but we have to do all the work to get enough info to offer you help. Expecting other people to go the extra mile to help is along the lines of mommy issues, requiring extra proof of love.

Does that make sense now?


----------



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*



Anon Pink said:


> First of all, there is no such diagnosis of "daddy issues." Usually someone accused of having daddy issues is someone who needs extra proof of love and commitment, more so than the average person. They also tend to fear abandonment and as a result, might come off as being clingy and needy. Interestingly enough, it is women accused of Daddy issues but men can behave in the same way. Men can be needy, clingy, need extra proof of love and also fear abandonment. But men don't have daddy issues they have mommy issues.
> 
> There really is no way to predict how her "daddy issues" might effect the kind because you haven't been very specific about what kinds of behaviors she exhibits that lead you to suspect this.
> 
> ...


Anon here is the link to the post, http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/120058-my-situation-hearting-me-lot.html

I will respectfully disagree with you as there is such thing......is call the ELECTRA COMPLEX by Carl Jung.....it has various degrees and it could be devastated as well as for me.

Men have what is call, Oedipal complex - Freud.....

Hope this helps everyone to underdant the subject, plus I just want to be clear I did not diagnose anything the therapist did....


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*

I'm not gonna read that whole thread. So a therapist diagnosed her; what does that have to do with accountability?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*



lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit said:


> PS: currently she maintains a relationship with at least 3 guys that I know of, not sure if she had or has sex with any of them but is a constant need of attention.......


And you are still with her?

Good luck with that


----------



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*



DoF said:


> And you are still with her?
> 
> Good luck with that


DoF, I know right, well this was recently discover and we have kids and there is a whole process that we need to go through, however, the message was deliverd.


----------



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*



turnera said:


> I'm not gonna read that whole thread. So a therapist diagnosed her; what does that have to do with accountability?


not sure what you are asking....


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*

So she has issues; we all do. What's that got to do with her choices?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*



lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit said:


> Anon here is the link to the post, http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/120058-my-situation-hearting-me-lot.html
> 
> I will respectfully disagree with you as there is such thing......is call the ELECTRA COMPLEX by Carl Jung.....it has various degrees and it could be devastated as well as for me.
> 
> ...


Find daddy issues, or Oedipal/Electra complex in the DSM and then what you say will make sense. It is not a diagnosis. 

I glanced through your thread, it's too long to read the whole thing to try to figure out what it is you want to know about your wife and her issues. 

Are you asking if we could predict how good of a mother she will be since she has daddy issues? Impossible. 

It would be nice to be able to help you but you're making it very hard to figure out what you want.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Ladies need your input, specially if you had gone through this "Daddy issues"*



Anon Pink said:


> I glanced through your thread, it's too long to read the whole thing to try to figure out what it is you want to know about your wife and her issues.
> 
> Are you asking if we could predict how good of a mother she will be since she has daddy issues? Impossible.
> 
> It would be nice to be able to help you but you're making it very hard to figure out what you want.


:iagree:

'Daddy Issues'. :scratchhead: Really? Never heard of that diagnosis before.
No one wants to go to another section and read a huge thread. Just put the pertinent points in your post here like everyone else does.


----------

